# coolant and oil mixing



## bigrichk25 (Jan 6, 2014)

Straight to it. thought i had enough antifreeze but did not. froze up and now mixing water and oil. anyone have an idea what the main cause would be? Thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Coolant mixing with motor oil ...99% of the time is head gasket related.


----------



## bigrichk25 (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm hoping for a head gasket and not the head or cylinder. just wondering if anyone had this happen to them. be nice if it was just a seal but not likely. thanks for the advice and anymore if anyone has any.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I think a lot of us north easterners are gonna find out how our anti freeze is gonna hold up in the deep freeze. I just checked the Engine Ice web site - I'm good for -26 f. +8 degrees for a high tomorrow w/ wind chill of -22 - Yikes. Thats like summer weather compared to further north and mid west right now.


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

Could be the mechanical seal behind the water pump it will mix oil and coolant also if the oil behind it goes also


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Brute 840 said:


> Could be the mechanical seal behind the water pump it will mix oil and coolant also if the oil behind it goes also


 ^^^Agreed


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

x2 on that one ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

It could only be the mechanical seal if the weep was plugged.


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

generator cover gasket has a spot at the top where the coolant leaves the water pump and enters the engine.


----------



## bigrichk25 (Jan 6, 2014)

Pull the engine apart and found both heads r cracked. guess its a good time to get big bore kits lol

---------- Post added at 06:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------

Anyone know where i can get heads for cheap?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Check Kawiriders for a set, ALOT of that kinda stuff over there, but alot of buttholes too !!! LMAO


----------



## bigrichk25 (Jan 6, 2014)

Aight. i appreciate it


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have some heads here just let me know


----------

